# Marathon - Sammler



## Berglöwe (24. Februar 2002)

Ich hab in diversen Beiträgen den Eindruck, dass die Frangen ganz heiss sind auf'nen Marathon.....  

Also, die jüngste "Mountain-Bike" gibt hier ein wenig Aufschluss:
Am 16.06. findet parallel zum 1.Hersbrucker-M auch der 5.Franken-Bike-M in Trieb/Lichtenfels statt. Strecken: 40/70/110 mit je 900/1500/2500 hm.
Könnte mir vorstellen, die haben mit der 5.Veranstaltung einen gewissen Org-Vorsprung zu den Hersbruckern.
Vom Termin gibt's ja noch genug Zeit 'n bisschen an der Kondi zu arbeiten - vielleicht komm ich dann auch wieder die Berge hoch... 

Wie wär's - habt ihr Lust euch zu schinden - uAwg!!!
Super wär wenn noch einer die Strecke und die Org kennt - auch weitere Vorschläge willkommen  

See, you in Cyber-Space....


----------



## Altitude (24. Februar 2002)

vorgemerkt,

weil ich warscheinlich eher den Marathon in Hersbruck fahren werde, weil ich mich da hinten ganz gut zurechtfinde...

mal sehen was die Zeit so bringt...

Schönen Tag noch...

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kersbacher (25. Februar 2002)

Soso, der Berglöwe.
Lebst du noch? Hat dich die Krankheit nicht dahingerafft? 
Dann lass uns mal bald wieder trainieren


----------



## Tom:-) (26. Februar 2002)

hi, ich war letztes jahr in trieb dabei, und werde auch in diesem jahr dort starten. orga war super, strecke auch!

CU
tom


----------



## Kersbacher (26. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Tom _
> *hi, ich war letztes jahr in trieb dabei, und werde auch in diesem jahr dort starten. orga war super, strecke auch!
> 
> CU
> tom *



Dann sag doch mal was zum Schwierigkeitsgrad (so im Verhältnis zu den letzhin gefahrenen Strecken. Danke.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (26. Februar 2002)

Was haltet ihr vom Keiler Bike-Marathon?Drei Strecken 60,80,120 Km recht Anspruchsvoll.Mehr Infos unter www.keiler-bike.de


Gruß Ernie


----------



## Tom:-) (26. Februar 2002)

hi,

also vom schwierigkeitsgrad her sicher nicht schwerer als unsere letzte tour. ABER von der belastung her deutlich härter wenn man's ein bisschen krachen lässt. mir hat die 70km strecke gereicht, will dieses jahr aber evtl. die 105km angehen. mal sehen. bei mir steht eine woche vorher noch frammersbach auf dem programm.

greez
tom


----------



## Tom:-) (26. Februar 2002)

jo, keiler bike marathon hört sich auch gut an. der steht seit heute auch in meinem kalender...

tom;-)


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (27. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Tom _
> *jo, keiler bike marathon hört sich auch gut an. der steht seit heute auch in meinem kalender...
> 
> tom;-)
> *




Mal schauen,wenn ich wieder fit bin sieht man sich.Habe ne Auszeit von 6 Monaten gehabt.Beim Biken zwei Brustwirbel gebrochen.

Gruß Ernie


----------



## Sandra (28. Februar 2002)

Habe ebenfalls vor in Frammersbach zu starten und mit dem Hersbrucker Marathon hatte ich auch geliebäugelt. Interessante Alternative wäresicherlich auch der Marathon bei Lichtenfels. Zumal ich gerne eine neue Distanz (z.B. 70 km) ausprobieren möchte. Meine Teilnahme ist allerdings von meinen Jobs und finanziellerSituation abhängig (ohne Moos nix los !)
Wo liegt eigentlich Keil ? Habe schon vom Keiler Marathon gehört. Kann es aber bisher geographisch nicht so ganz einordnen.  Komme evtl. Ostern wieder runter. Dann könnten wir ja nochmal `ne Tour zusammen fahren.
Wie sieht es bei dir mit einem Frankentreffen aus ? Kein Interesse ?
gruß, sandra


----------



## spessarter (28. Februar 2002)

Wahnsinn!


Keiler nennen sich männliche Wildschweine, dass sind diese fetten Viecher mit den gebogenen Reißzähnen (Hauern?), die immer aus den Büschen springen und auf Biker losgehen, wenn man sie aufscheucht. 

Keiler nennt sich aber auch ein extrem leckeres Weizenbier der Lohrer Brauerei, die den Mountainbikemarathon Sponsoren. Also, nix mit Apfelschorle an den Verpflegungsstationen, Keiler Weizen in den Camelback! 

    


P.S.: Also, der Marathon ist in Wombach bei Lohr am Main im Spessart!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (28. Februar 2002)

Tach die Herrschaften...rost: 

also, sollte es meine Zeit und meine Kunden zulassen,

16.06. Lichtenfels oder Hersbruck (da richte ich mich nach dem FFGZ - FrankenForumGruppenZwang) 

21.06. Keiler-Bike (wenn ich nicht auf die Tour muß) 

04.08 10. EBM-Seifen (geile Strecke, super Orga, lustiges Völkchen...) 

Würd mich freuen mal ein paar leute zu treffen.


----------



## Kersbacher (28. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> ...
> 16.06. Lichtenfels oder Hersbruck (da richte ich mich nach dem FFGZ - FrankenForumGruppenZwang)
> ...



FFGZ  Gefällt mir  Habe den Termin schon eingetragen, falls ihr mich Opi noch mitnehmt


----------



## Altitude (1. März 2002)

ich hab noch nen BOB-Anhänger!! 

Wennste reinpasst! Nehmen wir Dich.... 

Ein Schnabeltässchen für den energy-Drink hab ich noch aus meiner Zivizeit...


----------



## Kersbacher (1. März 2002)

sei ehrlich zu dir:

*Hattest du eine andere Antwort erwartet???*


----------



## Altitude (4. März 2002)

... ich vergesse immer "älteren" Personen den nötigen Respekt zu erweisen...  

ich nehm alles zurück....

(außerdem hat der BOB-Anhänger max Zuladung von 35 kg - und ich denke dass du da knapp drüber liegst  )


----------



## Berglöwe (11. März 2002)

...find ich gut, dass so reges interesse besteht - und ich lebe auch noch...(räusper).

also ich hab mich bis jetzt für trieb/lichtenfels entschieden - der FFGZ geht natürlich vor!!

vielleicht schaffen wir es ja bis dahin als gruppe im neuen IBC-Trikot aufzulaufen...!

wie wär's - jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

